# i got a problem need help asap



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

i got up this morning and saw that gb had been leaked for the tb and flashed it to my phone non rooted. i then proceded to get to work and drop my thunderbolt on the ground breaking the screen:wub: went to verizon on my lunch break and they told me they would not replace it because i was running leaked software. so i need to find a way to get back to froyo if all possible all the buttons stil work and the screen is still responsive it just is a mess. any help would be greatly appricated.


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

From droid-life.com:



> We'll start this off by saying that this is NOT the final Gingerbread build that your HTC Thunderbolt will receive from Verizon whenever it gets approved. This is technically an "official" build from HTC and Verizon, but again, is not THE build you will see when they start rolling out 2.3.
> *What I'm trying to tell you, is that if you load this, there is also a chance that you could be stuck with it for good (non-rooted users of course). That make sense?*


I don't know the validity of that statement, but there may be no way to root that leak, and when the OTA comes, you won't be able to update (is what I get from droid-life's statement)..

Until someone finds a way to root that leak (if someone does) you're pretty much stuck there..


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

...You dropped it & cracked the screen? Why would Verizon replace it at all? That's what insurance is for.


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

becuase im within my 14 day trial periord


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

...hold on...
...
...
...
Ok I don't think the 14 day trial period is for a physical endurance test. Don't quote me but I doubt the GB update is your problem now.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Easy fix .... Check this out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1009423

[HOWTO] Restore to stock for root users and non-root users UPDATED 5/17/2011

Follow the instructions to a tee and all will be well. + remember to flash the appropriate radio too.

This worked for me, I had to turn in my tbolt for another.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

did u try that method with the gb update. trying it now but dont have high hopes


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah I was on froyo das bamf but this method works coz you are applying an PGO5 ... THINGY via hboot not recovery. Essentially you are downgrading to the MR1 stock vzw update with everything vzw in it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

All should be done in hboot ...
You loose root and all its goodness
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm with poontab, if you don't have insurance, I think the whole GB/"leaked software" thing is irrelevant.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"lambda said:


> I'm with poontab, if you don't have insurance, I think the whole GB/"leaked software" thing is irrelevant.


Ditto. Verizon will not replace a phone with a cracked screen. Period. Hope you have insurance.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just would like to clarify; Once you flash this new RUU you CAN NOT downgrade back to Froyo. Don't see why unrooted people are applying this, they're basically screwing themselves... No offense.
EDIT: It looks like I may be wrong... The newest Revolutionary tool apparently works to root this new RUU. I'd do a little research if I were you...


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

i shelled out the money for the insurance. thanks for all the help


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

yodatom10 said:


> i shelled out the money for the insurance. thanks for all the help


That seemed to be your only option to me. Glad you got it taken care of.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

I can confirm that Revolutionary will root this ruu, making downgrade possible.

Check post 89. Worked for me.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3115&page=9


----------

